# Nashua Wood Stove: What model is it?



## Pakish (Oct 3, 2016)

I am going to look at a stove on craigslist, but I want to know as much about the stove as possible before I go. It's obvious from the attached picture that it is a Nashua, but I can't figure out what model it is. All the info I can find is for the nfp-1 and nfp-2 wood stoves, which are the ones with the glass in the door. As you can see, this one is just a cast iron door.

All I really have to go on is:

1) it has a 6" flue

2) the guy estimated the box depth to be around 24"

Does anyone know what stove this is? And better yet, does anyone have a manual on it?


----------



## begreen (Oct 3, 2016)

Predecessor to an FP1?


----------



## Pakish (Oct 3, 2016)

My guess is yes. Been doing some more digging and there are some references to a "N18" and a "N24", which I am guessing are to designate a 18" box depth and 24" box depth, respectively. I can't find any real paperwork (manuals or installation guides) to prove any of it though.


----------



## begreen (Oct 3, 2016)

Good guess, the N18 could take up to a 22" log from what I've read. Maybe the 18 was for the width?


----------



## Pakish (Oct 3, 2016)

Perhaps. Guess I will figure this out on the fly when I go to purchase it. Have only talked to the seller over the phone, but from our conversation I'm not sure he can safely operate a tape measure to figure it out.


----------



## MaineGuideMK (Oct 3, 2016)

I don't know anything about the model # or manual, but I have used this stove extensively. It's a beast. I worked for a set of sporting camps in northern Maine. The lodge and one of the rental cabins each had one of these stoves. The stove holds a ton of wood and throws lots of heat. They will burn overnight if you load them full and will run you out of the cabin if you're not careful. They are bullet proof. If you're not looking for an efficient stove that will burn anything you put in it, this stove is for you. I think they go for around $300 here. If I had a big space to heat and wasn't worried about efficiency, I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Pakish (Oct 4, 2016)

Well thanks to both of you; I appreciate the replies. I'll post more info after I acquire the stove so that it might help anyone in the future who has similar questions.


----------

